# Crypt ID



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Can anyone ID this crypt?
I just bought it at my LFS for $2.49 each. I got 4 but there were many cryptlets attached. It has olive green upper sides and pinkish-red undersides.








Thanks,


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Cryptocoryne pygmaea_? It might be that. I was thinking x willissii 'lucens' at first, but I don't think I've ever seen any that tall.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

From the shape of the leaves, _C. x willisii var. lucens_ is the closest in appearance, but the red-orange coloring of the undersides of the leaf blades, and of the petioles is totally unlike _C. x willisii var lucens_. It also looks like the newest leaf blades are larger than _C x willisii var. lucens_ leaf blades. I think that _C. pygmaea_ has broader blades. I don't know what it is. I would like to get a bit of it when your plant multiplies. :biggrin:


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks guys! 
I will gladly spread it around with you all when it spreads. In the tank the undersides arent nearly as red as in that pic. More like pike-rose.


----------

